# Yeti ASR 5 sizing help



## brumtb26 (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Ladies!

I lurk here quite often. Over the weekend (and today) I've been stressing about what size Yeti ASR 5 to order. It wasn't until today that I thought to ask all you gals.

I'm just over 5'4". My inseam is 29". I tend to run my bikes small (I think) as I like to toss them around. I only own, for the most part, race hardtails right now, an Eriksen ti 26" hardtail and a Superfly small. 

The Eriksen is a 15.5" seattube with like a 21.5" toptube. I run a flat bar and 90mm stem. I'm guessing it has pretty standard geometry- 70/73? but I really don't know.
My Superfly is a 15.5", has a 90mm stem as well, but the eff toptube according to their site is 22.4 (almost an inch longer with same length stem).
The angles of the Superly- it is a 29er- are 69.3/73. (sidenote- this bike steers awful)

The yeti:
Small- eff tt is 21.6, seattube is 15.6" and angles are 68/72.2
Med- eff tt is 22.6, seattube is 18.5" and angles are 68/72.2.


Am I comparing apples to oranges here? According to Yeti's site I'm on the low end of the small. I'll be honest and say the small's seat tube size of 18.5" scares me. I'd have a nub of a post sticking out. 

I'm not getting this bike to race. I'd like to do a Super D and fun XC riding mostly. I live in the midwest, so no steep ups or downs. Just fun flowy midwest singletrack.

Any help or insight would be appreciated. I'm so nervous to throw down this sort of cash.
I'd hate to have the XS with a super long stem or feel the S just isn't that flick-able- and I wouldn't have the option to drop the seat- not that I really need to around here- but if I lived or visited anywhere I'd like to, I couldn't.

Thanks!


----------



## pdlhrd (Jun 6, 2006)

You could probably go either way, but I'd say for this type of bike a Small with a shorter stem would be appropriate. If you run a 70mm stem this will give you similar TT as your Eriksen but with a little faster steering & more upright position. My wife is your height and rides a Small Turner Flux with a 70mm stem. The Flux & 5 have the same TT dimension, yet the ST on the Flux is 15. Yeti's are tall, but you should still have 3.5-4 inches of post showing.

I'm probably not helping much. You may try calling Yeti (they're helpful) or posting to the Yeti forum here for more advice.


----------

